# PackRaft Colorado Break-In Areas??



## cmcquade (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

We just picked up some Alpacka Pack Rafts and are looking for some easy training areas to break em in. We have no prior kayaking experience, just the occasional raft floats. 

areas we've come across :
willow creek out of steamboat springs
Arkansas out of leadville to granite

i was wondering about the west fork of the Platte from buffalo creek town ?

any suggestions would be awesome we live in Golden.

thanks

chuck


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Upper Colorado outside of Kremmling.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend those choices.

If you want to do a beginner trip near Steamboat head for the Little Yampa Canyon.

I wouldn't float from Leadville to Granite, small streambed, bridges, etc. Milk Run just south of Buena Vista, Big Bend to Salida or Trading Post to Texas Creek would be excellent first time choices.

The Platte doesn't have a west fork.... if your looking at it near Buffalo Creek your either talking about the float immediately downstream from the Bailey takeout, or your talking Foxton (which is pretty solid III/III+) they are both on the North Fork South Platte.

Another option would be the Upper Colorado stretches between Pumphouse and Dotsero.


----------



## fishdog (May 21, 2009)

The pink to black section of the Roaring Fork. Carbondale putin to the Westbridge take out. Flow should be less than 800 cfs.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Gunnison Gorge at low water would be fun in a pakcrafting. Plus you would get to do a little hike in and test the "pack" side of things. Enjoy.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Boulder Creek town Run -Shelley 's Cottages to. Lyons -Idaho Springs (Outer Limits to Kermits) -Clear Creek through Wheat Ridge /west suburbia -urban Platte -Tunnel 1 to Golden -Decker's -Foxton -Waterton are the standard II to III plus runs near Golden...Boulder Creek is probably the most fun of the easier ones., you could run below the park then move up as you get comfortable...you could run Decker's THE beginner run and then move over to lower foxton (last 2 miles above Waterton.) is out of the city at least ..you can pretty easily scout all of these by road or bike path /trail...


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just bought my girlfriend and I Pack rafts too. Got some sweet trips lined up in the Olympics in July. 

Hiking into Rattlesnake Canyon,Mee or Knowles(think I'm getting names right,its been a long time and I don't live in CO)then floating out on Ruby Horse thief has always piqued my interest


----------



## cmcquade (May 30, 2013)

lmyers said:


> if your looking at it near Buffalo Creek your either talking about the float immediately downstream from the Bailey takeout, or your talking Foxton (which is pretty solid III/III+) they are both on the North Fork South Platte.


Great suggestion - we did three laps on the north fork of the south platte. Our putin was somewhere around the last mile of "foxton" before the two forks meet and head towards waterton. We then floating down under the bridge towards waterton. A great training run. We have also enjoyued our backyard: clear creek from tunnel 1 through golden water park, also a fun time when running at 1000 cfu's 

thanks for the advice


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

cmcquade said:


> Great suggestion - we did three laps on the north fork of the south platte. Our putin was somewhere around the last mile of "foxton" before the two forks meet and head towards waterton. We then floating down under the bridge towards waterton. A great training run. We have also enjoyued our backyard: clear creek from tunnel 1 through golden water park, also a fun time when running at 1000 cfu's
> 
> thanks for the advice


Would that be good in a mini-Max with my wife and a couple of kids? Anything more than class III in there? If it's similar to Boulder Creek from Eban G, I need to give that one a try!

We're looking for quick and relatively easy runs close to town to play in our mini-Max. The wife and I need a lot of practice R2ing, the kids only paddle when they want to. LOL


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

You don't usually see rafts on Foxton but a mini me would surely go above 400 with maybe a few bony spots.....You could do about 5 1/2 miles from 1/2 mile above the intersection of Foxton and River road to Waterton, good access points, the middle portion of this is slightly more difficult than the good parts (upper Eben G.Fine park to the lower bridge -) of Boulder Creek town run but not as creeky /narrow a little bit technical but only III plus at 475-III below that maybe IV - ish above 700....from a pullout ( good puy in) 250:yards below the narrowest part of the road and river where the good rapids end to Waterton is about 3 miles and has several 2-3 rapids...all road scoutable and eady escape for kids if problems...nice scenery if it is not burned up


Tunnel one down is easier not many rapids ...some better ones from below dam to Tunnel one..kid swimmer unfriendly and will be bonier at this level...


----------

